# Decisions Decisions



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im Seriously Debating if i should trade my Brute force a Renegade (Or possibly a black single seat Outty) I would most likely be trading my brute for a second hand Renegade X with lows miles pretty much a stock new machine so it would be a fair trade. I have approx $4000 (Canadian) in my brute and its done me well, But the looks and power of gades are growing on me. Right now a stock gade and my brute are about even in power, But if I modified a gade there would be no comparison. My main concerns with switching to Can-Am is GC. Very first thing id be doing would be 2 rear axles and a real lift kit. But even with that and 29.5 laws Id only have about 14" GC with my brute right now I have 16". Other then GC theres no other big issues id face with it. If I got a gade I would probably have LTE duals, 29.5 Laws, 2" Lift, Snorkels, Frame reinforce, HL springs(if they got em for the X), programmer ETC,ETC,ETC. Pretty much the same setup as my brute. But is getting a can-am really worth the General better quality and power? Especially the money for mods id need? (Keep in mind im 16 with no job:confusion so it wouldn't exactly be easy for me to get the money to mod it, But I could get it. 

Im basically just trying to figure out if I should or not, Here I can write it down and get info from others to help me make a decision.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

a gade will smoke a stock bore brute no matter what you do to it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I know. My dad has a gade, stock he'd beat me but with my mods its close. I smoke him in mud.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Depends if u can handle waiting to save for the mods you want. Or stay with what you got. It might not be quite as fast but it has all ur mods u want and isnt costing you anything. (Remember no steady income) Id stay with what I got and save till I could afford. (Personal experience) Good time to get a part time job for the summer and after school. JMO


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

the clutch work is a little harder to get right but with big meats gade's are beastly in mud


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

If you decide to get a renegade, you should strip your brute of the aftermarket parts and sell it stock, dealer trade ins really rob you. Then just save up the difference to buy a new renegade,JMO.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im not paying $14000 for a new ATV. No thanks ill get it second hand. Nobody actual muds around here anyway everyone trail rides so its pretty easy to find one like new for way less.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I got rid of my xmr because of the weight but I still have my 2010 gade. I will be getting a new gade at the first of the year. They are so much better to ride.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Id like to see a gade with a real 2" lift and 29.5 laws next to a brute with the same setup. The body on the gade sits lower on the frame compared to the brute, I only like my snorkels just above the pod. Id like to see high up the snorkels are with them just above the pod. it seems like it would be harder to water wheelie and keep the snorkels and lines outa the water on a gade compared to a brute.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got info and pics of RDC 2nd gen X lift. 14" of GC on crushed 28 mudzillas (practically same size as 29.5's judging by the distance to fenders) and shocks all the way up. 1 thing that worries me with this lift is how the front tires are "Cammed?" tilted in? Cant remember the proper name ATM. Its not so noticeable on the first sites pics but on some random bikes you can notice it really bad.

this link are probably going to get removed but...

RDC's pics of first lift: http://www.mudhole.ca/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13608

Examples of front tilt?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats camber... you can somewhat fix it by adjusting the toe in with the tie rods... but that is a characteristic of lifted bikes, especially bracket lifts.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats the word. Lol. It looks alot worse on can ams then compared to a brute or something. but i suppose its hard to tell he could have a spring spacers too. The renegade doesn't look near as bad as that first outty.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

May have a trade for an XMR... Just wondering If I can put LTE duals, a RDC full bracket lift and real snorkels on Xmr's? Is there limitations to mods? I don't know alot about the XMR's. Any info appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I answered my own questions by looking at the net. but now I have more... Is power steering in ATV's now REALLY power steering? Or is it just assisted with dampeners? Would having power steering allow you to turn wides in the front with ease? Also how does the Air control suspension work for XMR's? Is it a button or is it just the option to remove air and give the spring slack manually? Thanks


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

The powersteering works great. The air ride has adjustable settings from the handlebars and gauge cluster. You can run wides on the front with no issue.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im not getting an XMR, decided it was to big for me, I have no reason or need for the max outty's/XMR. Id like to get a XXC Gade but doubt i can afford it. Probably going to end up with an 09 gade X, or possibly an outty if i can get a really good deal on one. still searching and doing research, going to take my time and get what i want. May take a long time by looking at the prices people want for can-am's around here.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

ya, the can ams are definately expensive! the X mr is a rider specific machine and mine functions flawlessly where it's designed to be.....mud holes. The weight is a large issue also. Gades and Outty's all kick ***, but in yer scenario.....I'd keep the Brute.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

why? I have plans for a sick renegade...:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Plans don't pay fer nuthin!! Yer Brute is paid and owes you nothing.......plus Renegades are gettin to be like Chrysler K cars and Chevy Cavaliers....everyones got em.(Outty FTW).....Although to me it sounds like ya already got yer mind made up......so, welcome to the dark side. LOL


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

My dad's had a gade since they first came out in 07 and has never had a single problem with it. Yes they are $$$ i FULLY realize that but, they do have general better quality over brutes like bushings/seals ETC. The lessened maintenance is only a small point for me, I want the ultimate power of the best of the best. Ive been doing alot of research (plus theres one sitting in my garage) and I know what to expect. The only thing I would like to know more about is the clutching in them, Ive heard its possible to do a full "Mud" clutch kits and keep all top speed? I plan on running 31's and to be able to turn them in mud and keep most of my speed would be great, but it seems a bit far fetched to me but thats probably because i dont understand.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I just have to ask. Why would you even want to keep your top end speed if you would be running 31's??? That will get really scarry really quickly!!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't go top speed WOT very often, but I definitely want my top speed for the winter on the frozen rivers. Gotta keep up to the sleds lol, Theres no wobble most of the time feels like stockers going speed in snow unless the top is frozen like a rock. Im going to get them balanced the best i possibly can too to reduce the handle bar jerking back and forth so im not wrestling them at 60mph or more. Ive done that before on 29.5 on road and it is NOT fun snorkels swaying to a 45 degree angle just from the wobble lol. Outlaws do really good in snow its almost impossible to get stuck if you know what your doing and they ride really smooth on top too. May get a set of trail tires for it way down the road after im done all my other mods.


----------

